# How do I delete my account?



## Inak (Jun 9, 2012)

I haven't used my account in a long time and I would like to have it deleted.  I can't find a link to request this.


----------



## Umbran (Jun 9, 2012)

That would be because we don't generally delete accounts.  There's not a whole lot of point to doing so.  If you don't use it, it will just quietly sit there, bothering nobody.


----------



## Casino (Aug 10, 2012)

So account deletions must be performed by admins only?


----------



## Morrus (Aug 10, 2012)

You can simply change any info in your profile to render the account nonfunctional.  Finish by changing the email addresss to something non-existent. The account will effectively no longer exist.


----------



## Alarian (Aug 18, 2012)

And if you really want to never use it again, change your password to a long string of random characters than copy and paste it into the confirm password box.  

Presto, you will never log in again even if you wanted to.


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Mar 1, 2019)

Morrus said:


> You can simply change any info in your profile to render the account nonfunctional.  Finish by changing the email addresss to something non-existent. The account will effectively no longer exist.



I'm trying to delete my account because I no longer want to receive birthday emails.
- The system validates the birth date field, so I cannot enter a nonfunctional date. So there will always be a day on which the system will email me.
- The system validates changes to the email address. Since there's no way for me to validate a non-existent email address, the system will always have a valid email for me.


----------



## Morrus (Mar 1, 2019)

xnosipjpqmhd said:


> I'm trying to delete my account because I no longer want to receive birthday emails.
> - The system validates the birth date field, so I cannot enter a nonfunctional date. So there will always be a day on which the system will email me.
> - The system validates changes to the email address. Since there's no way for me to validate a non-existent email address, the system will always have a valid email for me.




You’re replying to a 7-year old post. You can delete your account via the link to be found under the Privacy Statement:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_privacy


----------



## xnosipjpqmhd (Mar 1, 2019)

Cool, thanks, Morrus. However, when I click the link on that page that allows deletion of an account, I get the following error:

You do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons:

1. Your user account may not have sufficient privileges to access this page. Are you trying to edit someone else's post, access administrative features or some other privileged system?
2. If you are trying to post, the administrator may have disabled your account, or it may be awaiting activation.
3. You are trying to use a feature available only to Community Supporter Subscribers. This includes Search, access to Exclusive Content and more.


----------

